# SWP - 25+ mph Winds and Cold!



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Made the trek from Spring to SWP with Capt. Dave today and arrived at SWP around 6:00am knowing it wouldn't be the best of conditions. Wind didn't seem too bad until we got on the water channel side. Steady and strong at NNE 25+ all morning. Overcast skies with occasional sprinkles. Outgoing tide started around 6:30. Air temp 50 degrees, water temp about 62 degrees. After sun came up we noticed fairly green water about 75 yards from shore. Fished the green water (20-24" vis) and started getting bites. Capt. Dave struck 1st with a small throwback. Bite was slow but we were able to scratch out our limit by around 9:00 am. Fished a little while longer then decided to head back in and get WARM! Gulp bright pink swimming mullet tipped with shrimp was the ticket today. 

You never know unless you go! GLAD we went!


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

As you know, when Captain Dave's involved with a report, some food pics usually follow. He sent me these for the rest of the story....

"Flounda Rolls stuffed with wheat bread crumbs, spinach and more , topped with a shrimp sauce accompanied by a Brazilian Salad." DANG that looks good!


----------

